# برامج هامة لمن يريد التصميم أو يريد دخووول مشروع Structure



## مهندس/ على درويش (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هذة مجموعة من البرامج الهامة لكل مهندس يريد ان يخوض في مجال التصميم فهذة البرامج لا بد ان تتوافر لدية وكذاك هذة المجموعة من البرامج خاصة امن يريد دخول مشروع structure كمشروع تخرج (وخصوصا مشروع structure هندسة الزقازيق) *وفيهم الأربع برامج اللي طلبها مننا الدكتور عاطف العراقي * .............. وانتظروا الشرح 

AutoCAD2009
رابط مباشر والسرعة جميلة
http://download.softpedia.com/dl/14...re/science/AutoCAD_2009_English_Win_32bit.exe


SAP2000 V10
رابط معه الكراك
http://www.proj4arab.com/sap2000/SAP...SAP2000V10.rar
او من هنا 
http://a-seddik2000.mylivepage.com/file/?fileid=1033
http://a-seddik2000.mylivepage.com/file/?fileid=1034
http://a-seddik2000.mylivepage.com/file/?fileid=1052
http://a-seddik2000.mylivepage.com/file/?fileid=1053
crack
http://rapidshare.de/files/14537516/...ack_LEGEND.rar 

SAP2000 v11

الجزء الأول : http://www.savefile.com/files/505291
الجزء الثانى : http://www.savefile.com/files/505487
الجزء الثالث : http://www.savefile.com/files/505631
الجزء الرابع : http://www.savefile.com/files/505840

ETABS_V8
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=OWOI23TF
وكلمة السر لفتح الملف هي 
sykd2005

Prokon V2.1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DAINFAW7
كلمة السر لفك الضغط هي
sykd2005

مجموع برامج استاذي المهندس محمود زغلل - مصر .
برامج لتصميم كافة العناصر الإنشائية ( أعمدة - كمرات - سلالم ... مقاومة رياح و زلازل ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26032


STAAD
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60101.html


safe
http://d.turboupload.com/d/1569906/safe.rar.html


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (17 نوفمبر 2008)

AutoCAD2009
رابط مباشر والسرعة جميلة
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/AutoCAD-Download-104603.html


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## leb_ghost (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لكراك SAP2000 v10 موجود مع التحميل فلا داعي لتنزيل الكراك لأن لينك الكراك مش شغال ......


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو الرد لمعرفة مدي الأهتمام حتي اتيكم بشرح وافي للبرمج كلها وبالترتيب حتي لا اتعب نفسي بلا فائدة لكم


----------



## الإمير (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين 
إن شاء الله تكونوا فى اتتم الصحة والعافيه
ممكن لو تكرمتم جداول اوزان المتر الطولي لجميع اقطار الحديد بنوعيه '40 و60
انا إنتقلت من بلد إلى اخر ونسيت إحضار الجداول
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الإمير (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين 
إن شاء الله تكونوا فى اتتم الصحة والعافيه
ممكن لو تكرمتم جداول اوزان المتر الطولي لجميع اقطار الحديد بنوعيه '40 و60
انا إنتقلت من بلد إلى اخر ونسيت إحضار الجداول
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور علي مجهودك الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انتظروا شرح كامل لكل هذة البرامج وبالترتيب وشكرا لمن ابدي رأية لأعرف مدي الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الإمير قال:


> السلام عليكم يا مهندسين
> إن شاء الله تكونوا فى اتتم الصحة والعافيه
> ممكن لو تكرمتم جداول اوزان المتر الطولي لجميع اقطار الحديد بنوعيه '40 و60
> انا إنتقلت من بلد إلى اخر ونسيت إحضار الجداول
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 لاين ذهبت
الجداول من الشركه المصنعه
الاوزان من الوزن الطولى للمتر او الكثافه وتحسب لتصل لثابت و.............


----------



## احمد1589 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء توضيح طريقة التحميل وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اي برنامج الي محتاج توضيح اخي احمد الرجاء توضيح المشكلة التي تقابلك


----------



## هادى كناريا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الأوائل1971 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جريت حمل البروكن و غيره و الصفحات محجوبة بالسعودية , أرجو رفعه على موقع اخر متاح للجميع و شكرا"


----------



## الأوائل1971 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جريت حمل البروكن و غيره و الصفحات محجوبة بالسعودية , أرجو رفعه على موقع اخر متاح للجميع و شكرا"


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ...أبدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام ..محمد رسول الله ..
قل لي اي البرامج التي حجبت صفحاتها كي اتي لك بغيرها 

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالص لوجهك


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا , لكن اتمنى من اداره الملتقى ان تعمل قسم مثبت لجميع برامج التصميم وتدرج به كل هذه المشاركات القيمه اتمنى ان يقروا من يهتم من الادراره بهذه الامور التي تجعل الملتقى اكثر ترتيب.

مع تحياتي


----------



## abdocivil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## هادى كناريا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

نسأل الله عزوجل ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك

هندسة الزقازيق


----------



## هادى كناريا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو توفير الشرح بسرعة حتى تتم الفائدة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ...ابدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام ...محمد رسول الله 
ان شاء الرحمن الشرح قريب جدا 
وشكرا لكل من ابدي رأية في الموضوع


----------



## rwmam (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الإمير قال:


> السلام عليكم يا مهندسين
> إن شاء الله تكونوا فى اتتم الصحة والعافيه
> ممكن لو تكرمتم جداول اوزان المتر الطولي لجميع اقطار الحديد بنوعيه '40 و60
> انا إنتقلت من بلد إلى اخر ونسيت إحضار الجداول
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

السلام عليكم
يمكن حساب الوزن لكل متر طول بطريقه بسيطه ولجميع قياسات الحديد
وهي وزن المتر طول = مربع القطر مقسوما على الرقم 162 وعلى سبيل المثال
وزن متر طول من حديد قياس 12 ملم = 12 * 12 / 162 = 0.888 

وتقبل تحياتي 
 مهندس rwmam


----------



## baam72 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي العزيز *


----------



## حنين الرافدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جـــــزاكـ اللـــــهـ خيـــــــر


----------



## حنين الرافدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شـــــكـــــــرا أخــــي مشــــروعي steel structure

أفدتنــــي كثيـــــر ..جـــزاكــ اللـــــه خيــــر


----------



## عطور ليبيا (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير....هل يوجد لديك شرح برنامج الروبت ؟؟؟؟؟
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## مجدى سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وكل سنه وانت طيب عيد أضحى سعيد


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (5 ديسمبر 2008)

حنين الرافدين قال:


> شـــــكـــــــرا أخــــي مشــــروعي Steel Structure
> 
> أفدتنــــي كثيـــــر ..جـــزاكــ اللـــــه خيــــر


 

العفو اخي الفاضل 
اللهم اجعل هذ العمل خالصلا لوجهك الكريم


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جهودك اخي مباركه وننتظر الشرح ولكن يوجد في المنتدى الكثير من الشروحات وحبذا يا اخي لو تش رح تصدير الرسومات من الاتوكاد الى الساب مثلا ثم التعامل معها بعدذلك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 ديسمبر 2008)

عبدالرحيم البرعي قال:


> جهودك اخي مباركه وننتظر الشرح ولكن يوجد في المنتدى الكثير من الشروحات وحبذا يا اخي لو تش رح تصدير الرسومات من الاتوكاد الى الساب مثلا ثم التعامل معها بعدذلك


 

بسم الله أبدأ كلامي .... وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام محمد رسول الله 

أخي الكريم تم تنزيل الشرح في موضوع أخر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111270.html

وانتظر مني كيفية التصدير من الأوتوكاد إلي الساب أن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله أبدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام محمد رسول الله 
هذا هو شرح التصدير من الأوتوكاد إلي الساب 
وهو اللمهندس السيد الشيخ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/24548d1203628126-eng-slab-sap.doc


----------



## mhany80 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه الإضافة العظيمة و المفيدة
بارك اللهى لك و عافاك
و لكن رابك برنامج esafe لم يعد يعمل برجاء إعاده رفعة مرة أخرى 
و لك جزيل الشكر و الاحترام :13: :14: :12:


----------



## أبو الجنادين (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خير 
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

mhany80 قال:


> شكرا على هذه الإضافة العظيمة و المفيدة
> بارك اللهى لك و عافاك
> و لكن رابك برنامج esafe لم يعد يعمل برجاء إعاده رفعة مرة أخرى
> و لك جزيل الشكر و الاحترام :13: :14: :12:


 

عفوا أخي الفاضل 
إليك هذا الرابط 


http://rapidshare.com/files/19582681/Csi_Safe_v8.0.8-Lnd.zip
















http://rs432tl.rapidshare.com/files/170577831/2152962/SASSPro_V2_WWTP.exeربي اجعل هذا خالصا لوجهك الكريم


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كلمة السر لفك الضغط : sap2000.frbb.net


----------



## م.عبد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 

وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

م.عبد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> وكل عام وانت بخير


 

وانت بخير أخي الكريم 
عيد مبارك أعادة الله عليك بالخير واليمن والبركات

:31::31::31::31::12::31::31::31::31:


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الجنادين قال:


> مشكور وجزاكم الله خير
> كل عام وأنتم بخير


 


شكرا أخي لمرورك الكريم


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز علي درويش , بالنسبه الى الساب 2000 فيرجن 11 نصبته لكن لم يفتح يحتاج الى كراك لذا اذا امكن ترفع كراك هذا الفيرجن , واشكرك جزيل الشكر.
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد وراثه (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي امير طريقة حساب وزن المتر الطولي للحديد كالتالي
قطر السيخ بالمم تربيع/162=وزن الحديد للمتر الطولي
مثال :
18*18/162=2كجم/م.ط وذلك وزن المتر الطولي لسيخ 18 مم


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (16 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز علي درويش , بالنسبه الى الساب 2000 فيرجن 11 نصبته لكن لم يفتح يحتاج الى كراك لذا اذا امكن ترفع كراك هذا الفيرجن , واشكرك جزيل الشكر.
> مع تحياتي


 

هذا هو رابط الكراك يا أخي 
http://rapidshare.com/files/154593616/Crack_CSI_20SAP2000_20ADVANCED_20v11.0.8_20Full.zip


----------



## مسلم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم


----------



## هادي المهندس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*



مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> هذا هو رابط الكراك يا أخي
> http://rapidshare.com/files/154593616/crack_csi_20sap2000_20advanced_20v11.0.8_20full.zip





السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي على الاهتمام بالرد لكن مع الاسف رابد شير لا يعمل عندنا . 

مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك اخي على الاهتمام بالرد لكن مع الاسف رابد شير لا يعمل عندنا .
> 
> مع تحياتي


 

اخي الكراك موجود مرفق قم بالتحميل وإذا لم يعمل معك أخبرني...............


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور لكن ميغا أبلود لايعمل


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (22 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوانى عملت دون لود للساب بس ظهرت رسالة عند تشغيل البرنامج و هى license not found ما العمل الان ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (22 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوانى كل البرامج مش بتعمل عاوزة اعرف فين الخطأ ؟ بالله عليكم ممكن حد يساعدنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (22 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوانى جربت الساب و الايتاب فبعد الدون لود : الساب license not found
الايتاب الشاشة لا تعمل اصلا ؟
فاريد معرفة اين الخطأ


----------



## حمدان عوضين (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ونريد المزيد من سيادتكم


----------



## حمدان عوضين (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم علي هذه المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (26 فبراير 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> يا اخوانى جربت الساب و الايتاب فبعد الدون لود : الساب license not found
> الايتاب الشاشة لا تعمل اصلا ؟
> فاريد معرفة اين الخطأ




أختي الفاضله /
أولا أسف لغيابي عند المنتدي الفترة السابقه 
بالنسبه لمشكله الساب فهي تظهر نتيجه عدم وضع الكراك في المكان المحدد له 


الكراك يوضع في المسار الأتي
C:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\SAP2000
وإن شاء الله يشتغل 

أما بالنسبه للأيتاب فلا أعلم المشكله بالتحديد


----------



## wasefomari (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك0000


----------



## صابرينا11 (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الي برنامج ستاد برو بكل فروعه لو امكن رفعه الي المنتدي مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## 0yaz9 (1 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير يا بطل*​


----------



## ALAHASAN (4 مارس 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عصام ابراهيم محمد (5 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذة البرامج*​


----------



## eng abdallah (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## salim salim (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## benkacidz (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اما بعد اشكركم وكل من يساهم في تطوير هذا المنتدى و لهذه المرة الاولى اطلب منكم ان كان ممكنا برنامج epicentre او matlab و شكرا


----------



## anass81 (10 مايو 2009)

benkacidz قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اما بعد اشكركم وكل من يساهم في تطوير هذا المنتدى و لهذه المرة الاولى اطلب منكم ان كان ممكنا برنامج epicentre او matlab و شكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لملتقى مخصص لل matlab ارجو ان يفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f26.html


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (10 مايو 2009)

مهندس علي جزاك الله خير لهذه المجموعة التي تفيد كل مهندس إنشائي


----------



## م.عبد (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ع البرامج الهامه


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا ولكل من ابدي رأيه


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم يا اخواننا الاعزاء


----------



## على مزيكا (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه البرامج الحلوة


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (23 مايو 2009)

على مزيكا قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه البرامج الحلوة





جزانا واياكم وجعل الله هذا خالصا لوجه الكريم


----------



## سمراء النيل (24 مايو 2009)

الله ينور عليك ياعلى رافع دايما كدة جامعة الزقازيق واتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد ................
Dont Trouble Tr


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (25 مايو 2009)

سمراء النيل قال:


> الله ينور عليك ياعلى رافع دايما كدة جامعة الزقازيق واتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد ................
> :81::4:dont trouble tr:81:




جزاك الله خيرا ...................


----------



## عبدالقوى (25 مايو 2009)

اللهم إغفر له وزد فى علمه واجعله عونا للإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مسلم (25 مايو 2009)

مجهود جميل م / علي


----------



## move2452000 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصمم مصرى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ......شيء رائه ومجهود تشكر عليه نرجو أن تتم معروفك وجميلك بإعطائنا الشروح الوافية لهذه البرامج الأساسية في التصميم..........


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (16 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## General Emperor (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## General Emperor (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمدير ولمان ساهمة فى هذا الموقع ...لقد افادنى هذا الموقع 
وشكرا مرة اخرى ..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## galal zakaria (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا اخوك بردوا مشروع استركشر ويا ريت تساعدنى وترفع المحاضرات والشرح على المنتدى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## l..messi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

عاوز برنامج autocad2011 واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## mdsayed (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا"


----------



## Theking slient (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ham77 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد السيد. (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يابشمهندس على مجهودك بس ياريت يكون فى شروحات لفيرجن احدث للبرامج دى


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا​​


----------



## محمد حسنين بدراوي (24 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

